# A MOST need aboard.



## Dmarina (May 2, 2008)

I have been shopping for a SMALL two slice TOASTER. One that does not take-up much counter space or storage space. I would appreciate any brand names you can give me. We use a toaster daily, so it is a MOST. Thanks. Diane


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Diane,

If you're not put off by old technology, you can pick up a stove-top toaster at almost any camping store. We got ours at Wal-Mart for a couple of bucks. It folds down flat, works great, and best of all we're able to use it on the hook and away from the 110v.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For stovetop toasters this style is hands down the best toaster though it will only do 2 slices at a time.










http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|406|319788&id=208351

Not sure why this link isn't hyper.... we've used a very similar one for years now, and payed much less than what Defender is asking (this one is probably SS, but the regular ones last a couple of seasons at around $10)... check RV outlets and other camping stores.

Today's electric toasters all do seem to be quite large in footprint... try some second hand stores for old ones like your grandma used to have!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

We use something similar, but it's by Coghlan's and it's made in Canada. You can get it for $2.48 at Walmart, or a bit more at any camping store:

Walmart.com: Coghlan's Camp Stove Toaster: Camping

It toasts up to four slices on one burner. It folds flat for compact storage.

Alternatively, many of the better galley stoves have toaster/broiler features.


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

Our boat came with a little two slice electric toaster. Even this small toaster takes up more room than I like. I am going to give the camp style toaster a try.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ADMTROX said:


> Our boat came with a little two slice electric toaster. Even this small toaster takes up more room than I like. I am going to give the camp style toaster a try.


If you can find the flat style I posted above you'll find it works much better than the 4-slice folders otherwise mentioned. It will toast the bread quickly rather than just dry it out, as we found the other type to do. I'd reckon you could get 4 nicely toasted pieces in the same amount of time, if not sooner, although you do need to pay attention.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

An electric toaster is an energy hog and uses a fair bit of electricity... a stove top one is a better idea IMHO.


----------

